# Just to be sure, no expiration date on degreasers or lubricants, yeah?



## Ronin Six (Oct 1, 2009)

Just found some old Finish Line Degreaser, Finish Line Lubricant and Sachs Chain Lube in storage. I'd guess it's maybe around 10 years old.

Stuff like this doesn't have a "use by" date, right?

(Getting new supply wouldn't be too expensive, but I may as well use up the stuff I already have.)


----------



## billee (Jul 31, 2004)

Most grease has a long shelf life. As long as it looks normal it should be o.k. Sometimes lubricant ingredients will separate from each other but this will usually show up as a non-uniform color or consistency.

If it was a critical lube like car engine oil, I would not use it.


----------



## mtbGreg (Feb 15, 2010)

billee said:


> Most grease has a long shelf life. As long as it looks normal it should be o.k. Sometimes lubricant ingredients will separate from each other but this will usually show up as a non-uniform color or consistency.
> 
> If it was a critical lube like car engine oil, I would not use it.


It's lube, its not like its perishable food or anything. Some lubes will separate over the course of a week and just need to be shaken up.


----------

